# Frage über Relativsätze.



## vycanis

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einer übung über Relativsätze. Der Lehrer hat mir gesat dass unsere Antwort falsch war.
Hier ist der Übung:

-Bilden Sie Relativsätze.
Satz 1: Die Leute haben dem Wirt nicht geglaubt.
Satz 2: Die Studenten haben dem Wirt die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt.

Diese war die Antwort der Klasse: Dem wirt, dem die Studenten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt hatten, haben die Leute nicht geglaubt.
Diese war die Antwort des Lehrers: Die Leute haben dem Wirt nicht geglaubt, dem Studenten hatten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt.

Der Lehrer hat uns nicht erklärt warum seine Antwort richting war.

Danke für Ihre Hilfe!


----------



## Resa Reader

vycanis said:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einer *Ü*bung über Relativsätze. Der Lehrer hat mir gesagt, dass unsere Antwort falsch war.
> Hier ist der Übung:
> 
> -Bilden Sie Relativsätze.
> Satz 1: Die Leute haben dem Wirt nicht geglaubt.
> Satz 2: Die Studenten haben dem Wirt die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt.
> 
> Diese war die Antwort der Klasse: Dem Wirt, dem die Studenten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt hatten, haben die Leute nicht geglaubt.
> Diese war die Antwort des Lehrers: Die Leute haben dem Wirt nicht geglaubt, dem Studenten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt *hatten*.
> 
> Der Lehrer hat uns nicht erklärt, warum seine Antwort richtig war.
> 
> Danke für Ihre Hilfe!



Das ganze Beispiel ist etwas komisch, aber ich finde eure Antwort nicht falsch.

So wie die Antwort des Lehrers hier steht, ist sie nicht ganz richtig. (Vielleicht hast du sie aber auch falsch abgeschrieben.)

Möglich wäre auch:

Die Leute haben dem Wirt, dem die Studenten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt hatten, nicht geglaubt.


----------



## Frank78

Du meine Güte, hier soll jemand durchblicken. 

Also ich nehme an:

1. Studenten haben dem Wirt eine Geschichte erzählt
2. Dieser hat dann die Geschichte anderen Leuten erzählt.
3. Die anderen Leute glaubten dem Wirt nicht.

Beide Antwortmöglichkeiten sind richtig. Stilistisch klingt die vom Lehrer besser, da der Satz einfacher strukturiert ist. Allerdings hat er auch einen Fehler gemacht und "hatten" falsch positioniert. 

1.  Dem *W*irt, dem die Studenten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt hatten, haben die Leute nicht geglaubt.

2.  Die Leute haben dem Wirt nicht geglaubt, dem Studenten die merkwürdige Geschichte erzählt *hatten*.


----------



## vycanis

Danke ihr beide.


----------



## Senay

Es gibt hier so viele Themen über Relativsätze, deshalb möchte ich kein Neues starten. Hoffentlich wird sich niemand darüber ärgern. Ich habe zwei Beispielsätze aus einem Grammatikbuch, die sollen also richtig sein. Was ich wissen möchte - ob meine Alternativen auch korrekt sind?
1. a) Buch: Meine Tochter hat ihr Examen bestanden, wofür sie viel gelernt hat.
    b) meine Variante: Meine Tochter hat ihr Examen bestanden, für das sie viel gelernt hat.

2. a) Buch: Rom ist eine Stadt, in der es viele alte Kirchen gibt.
    b) meine Variante: Rom ist eine Stadt, wo es viele alte Kirchen gibt.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> Meine Tochter hat ihr Examen bestanden, für das sie viel gelernt hat.


Diese Version ist besser als die aus dem Buch.



Senay said:


> Rom ist eine Stadt, wo es viele alte Kirchen gibt.


Korrekt, aber nicht so schön. Die Einleitung "in der" ist stilistisch erheblich besser.


----------



## Senay

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Korrekt, aber nicht so schön. Die Einleitung "in der" ist stilistisch erheblich besser.



Tut mir Leid, jetzt möchte ich mal nachfragen. Im obengenannten Buch steht ein anderer Satz: "Rom ist eine Stadt, _________ man sehr gut leben kann." Und für diesen Satz stehen in den Lösungen zwei Varianten: "wo" und "in der". Soll es etwa heißen, dass in diesem Fall die beiden Varianten stilistisch gut klingen?


----------



## Senay

Und ich habe bereits eine neue Frage zu dem Thema. Wieder ein Satz aus einem Buch. Diesmal dem B1-Lehrbuch "Ziel". Der Kontext: "Wem soll ich eigentlich das Buch geben? - Wem wohl? Dem es gehört." Mich interessiert das Pronomen *dem* im letzten Satz. Meiner Meinung nach geht es hier um einen sogenannten freien Relativsatz. Und der sollte dann mit dem Pronomen *wem* eingeleitet werden. Das ganze Satzgefüge würde dann so aussehen: "Du sollst das Buch (dem) geben, wem es gehört."

Vergleicht das Beispiel aus der Wikipedia: "Ich sage das, wem ich will." Relativpronomen – Wikipedia

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Demiurg

Ich würde hier "dem" verwenden:

_Du sollst das Buch dem(jenigen) geben, dem es gehört._

Für mich klingt "Dem es gehört" als Antwort etwas seltsam. Ich würde auch hier "Dem(jenigen), dem es gehört" sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> "wo" und "in der". Soll es etwa heißen, dass in diesem Fall die beiden Varianten stilistisch gut klingen?


Beide Varianten sind korrekt und verbreitet. Stilistisch besser finde ich "in der".



Senay said:


> Wem wohl? Dem es gehört."


Das ist nicht idiomatisch, sondern klingt sehr seltsam.

Bedeutend idiomatischer wären zum Beispiel:

_Wem wohl? Dem, dem es gehört!
Wem wohl? Wem es halt gehört!_


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Das ist nicht idiomatisch, sondern klingt sehr seltsam.
> 
> Bedeutend idiomatischer wären zum Beispiel:
> 
> _Wem wohl? Dem, dem es gehört!
> Wem wohl? Wem es halt gehört!_



Das ist interessant und etwas verwirrend: Man kann in diesem Satz also sowohl *dem*, als auch *wem* sagen. Kann man sagen *"Dem, wem es gehört?"*


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> *"Dem, wem es gehört?"*


Das klingt nicht idiomatisch. Bleibe bei #11.


----------



## Senay

Danke! Aber jetzt hängen meine Kenntnisse über freie Relativsätze in der Luft


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> Danke! Aber jetzt hängen meine Kenntnisse über freie Relativsätze in der Luft


Wo genau liegt denn dein Problem?

Ein Freier Relativsatz hat kein Bezugswort, man verwendet die Interrogativpronomen (wer, was). Ein abhängiger Relativsatz hat ein Bezugswort und man verwendet die Relativpronomen (der, die, das).

_ Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. <freier Relativsatz>
 Der/Derjenige, der nicht hören will, muss fühlen. <abhängiger Relativsatz>_

Aber nicht vermischen:

_ Der/Derjenige, wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. <abhängiger Relativsatz, nur "der" möglich!>_


----------



## Senay

Also, in manchen Grammatiken zählt man zu freien Relativsätzen auch die Sätze, die das Bezugswort "der" im Hauptsatz haben. Aber, wie ich das verstehe, man kann dieses Bezugswort auslassen, nichts ändert sich dabei. Deshalb setzen manche das Bezugswort auch in Klammern. In einigen Büchern steht wiederum, dass das Demonstrativpronomen "der" nur dann entfallen kann, wenn es im gleichen Kasus steht wie das Relativpronomen "wer".
"Wer ein Buch schreiben will, (der) braucht Zeit und Ausdauer."
"Wem ich zuerst begegne, den frage ich."
"Wem Lesen keinen Spaß macht, der sieht vielleicht lieber fern."
(Alle Beispiele sind aus deutschen Büchern)

Für mich als Deutschlernerin ist aber nicht das wichtig, wie und was Sprachwissenschaftler bezeichnen, sondern wie man die Fälle mit "wer" und "der" im Relativsatz unterscheiden kann, ob es da eine klar formulierte Regel gibt. Momentan scheint mir, es gäbe keine. Das Einzige, was ich mir gemerkt habe, ist die häufige Voranstellung der Relativsätze mit "wer". Und nun möchte ich (noch mal) fragen:

Klingt das folgende Beispiel richtig?

"W_er nicht hören will, der muss fühlen_"


----------



## Perseas

Senay said:


> Also, in manchen Grammatiken zählt man zu freien Relativsätzen auch die Sätze, die das Bezugswort "der" im Hauptsatz haben.


Wie meinst Du das?
Z.B. "Wem ich zuerst begegne, den frage ich."
Wird das "den frage ich" als freier Relativsatz betrachtet?


----------



## Senay

Perseas said:


> Wie meinst Du das?
> Z.B. "Wem ich zuerst begegne, den frage ich."
> Wird das "den frage ich" als freier Relativsatz betrachtet?


Nein, "den frage ich" ist der Hauptsatz. "Wem ich zuerst begegne" ist ein (freier) Relativsatz. Das heißt, ein Nebensatz.


----------



## Perseas

Wie meinst Du denn das?


Senay said:


> Also, in manchen Grammatiken zählt man zu freien Relativsätzen auch die Sätze, die das Bezugswort "der" im Hauptsatz haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Senay said:


> Klingt das folgende Beispiel richtig?
> "W_er nicht hören will, der muss fühlen_"


Das ist (grammtisch) richtig, aber eher ungewöhnlich.


Senay said:


> Aber, wie ich das verstehe, man kann dieses Bezugswort auslassen, nichts ändert sich dabei.


Genau. Allgemein üblich ist dieses Sprichwort ohne "der": "W_er nicht hören will, muss fühlen_."


Senay said:


> In einigen Büchern steht wiederum, dass das Demonstrativpronomen "der" nur dann entfallen kann, wenn es im gleichen Kasus steht wie das Relativpronomen "wer".


Das würde ich auch so empfehlen.

z.B.
"Wem das nicht gefällt, (der) kann wegschauen."
klingt meines Erachtens besser mit dem Demonstrativpronomen "der" als ohne.


----------



## Senay

JClaudeK, danke!


----------



## Senay

Perseas said:


> Wie meinst Du denn das?


Also, wahrscheinlich genügt mein Deutsch nicht, um es zu erklären. Ich kann es nur noch mal wiederholen. "Wem ich zuerst begegne" ist ein (freier) Relativsatz."den frage ich" ist der Hauptsatz. "den" ist das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz.


----------



## Kajjo

_ Wem ich zuerst begegne, den frage ich._
_ Ich frage denjenigen, __dem__ ich zuerst begegne.
_


Senay said:


> ist die häufige Voranstellung der Relativsätze mit "wer".


Daran scheint es wohl tatsächlich überwiegend zu liegen.


----------



## Senay

Danke, Kajjo!


----------



## Perseas

Senay said:


> Also, wahrscheinlich genügt mein Deutsch nicht, um es zu erklären. Ich kann es nur noch mal wiederholen. "Wem ich zuerst begegne" ist ein (freier) Relativsatz."den frage ich" ist der Hauptsatz. "den" ist das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz.


Senay
Danke für die Antwort. Die syntaktische Analyse war mir bekannt, ich konnte bloß etwas nicht verstehen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das "den" als Bezugswort bezeichnen kann. Ich meine, die freien Relativsätze haben keine Bezugswörter wie bei den attributiven Relativsätzen der Fall ist, aber sie selbst haben eine autonome Funktion im Satz (z.B. Subjekt, Oblekt)."den" allein gibt eigentlich dem Satz keinen Sinn, was nur mit der Anwesenheit des Relativsatzes erfolgt ("den frage ich" ... wen? > "wem ich zuerst begegne").


----------



## Senay

Perseas said:


> Senay
> Danke für die Antwort. Die syntaktische Analyse war mir bekannt, ich konnte bloß etwas nicht verstehen.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das "den" als Bezugswort bezeichnen kann. Ich meine, die freien Relativsätze haben keine Bezugswörter wie bei den attributiven Relativsätzen der Fall ist, aber sie selbst haben eine autonome Funktion im Satz (z.B. Subjekt, Oblekt)."den" allein gibt eigentlich dem Satz keinen Sinn, was nur mit der Anwesenheit des Relativsatzes erfolgt ("den frage ich" ... wen? > "wem ich zuerst begegne").



Also, wenn Sie denken, dass "den" kein Bezugswort ist, dann ist es für mich eigentlich ok. Ich finde, dass sich der Relativsatz "wem ich zuerst begegne" darauf bezieht. "Den" ist für mich einfach ein Stellvertreter eines Nomens, sagen wir "den Menschen". Hat für mich die gleiche Funktion. Aber das ist alles reine linguistische Diskussion über Termini, finde ich. Mich hat eher die praktische Seite interessiert. Wie man entscheidet, welches Relativpronomen zu verwenden ist: wer oder der.
Und übrigens: Ich glaube, in einem Kontext könnte der Satz "Den frage ich." doch Sinn haben. Genauso viel Sinn wie der Satz "Den Mann frage ich."


----------



## JClaudeK

Senay said:


> Ich glaube, in einem gewissen Kontext könnte der Satz "Den frage ich." doch Sinn haben. Genauso viel Sinn wie der Satz "Den Mann frage ich."


Ja, aber nur vorausgesetzt, dass man weiß, auf wen sich "den" bezieht.


----------



## Perseas

Senay said:


> "Den" ist für mich einfach ein Stellvertreter eines Nomens, sagen wir "den Menschen".


Hier ist "den" ein Stellvertreter des Relativsatzes. Also "den" bezieht sich auf den Relativsatz.


----------



## Senay

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, aber nur vorausgesetzt, dass man weiß, auf wen sich "den" bezieht.


stimmt, man braucht einen Kontext, eine Situation also.


----------



## Senay

Perseas said:


> Hier ist "den" ein Stellvertreter des Relativsatzes. Also "den" bezieht sich auf den Relativsatz.



Was sich worauf bezieht - das ist hier die Frage...Na ja, es gibt auch andere Meinungen. Zum Beispiel die von Herrn Martin Volk:
"Ist das Bezugswort ein Demonstrativpronomen, so kann der Relativsatz vor das Bezugswort gestellt werden. Steht der Relativsatz in dieser Position, so wird er durch _wer, wessen, wem, wen_ (bei sächlichem Demonstrativum mit _was_) eingeleitet. Das Relativpronomen hat jetzt kataphorischen Charakter.


 Wer den Jungen sieht, der hilft dem Mann.
 Wen der Junge sieht, der hilft dem Mann.
 Was der Junge sieht, das ist neu.

Stimmen in diesen Fällen die Kasus von Relativpronomen und Demonstrativpronomen überein, so kann letzteres auch weggelassen werden."
Relativsätze im Deutschen 

Aber die linguistische Theorie ist keine naturwissenschaftliche Theorie. Man kann sie leichter nach eigenem Geschmack ändern.


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, aber nur vorausgesetzt, dass man weiß, auf wen sich "den" bezieht.


Genau, das meinte ich. "Den frage ich" hätte keinen Sinn ohne vorher zu wissen, worauf sich das "den" bezieht; im gegebenen Fall auf den Relativsatz.



Senay said:


> "Den" ist für mich einfach ein Stellvertreter eines Nomens, sagen wir "den Menschen".


Und natürlich ist "den" kein Stellvertreter irgendeines Nomens wie "den Menschen". Der Satz lautet ja: "Wem ich zuerst begegne, den frage ich".


----------

